
Winning words: the language that got Donald Trump elected - discombobulate
https://www.theguardian.com/media/mind-your-language/2016/nov/11/winning-words-the-language-that-got-donald-trump-elected
======
taxicabjesus
Trump groked persuasion, while Clinton hired him (Robert Cialdini) as a
consultant & still couldn't get out of her own way.

